# Mild issues: missing lock screen shortcuts and HTC wallpapers



## CJT (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello everyone. This is my first post here, as a new user.

Long story short, I flashed Das Bamf Sense 3.0 to my Tbolt to replace the stock rom. I have been enjoying it, for the most part.

I have noticed two issues, rather minor, that I haven't found a fix for.

1.) The lock screen is missing the app shortcuts, something I really enjoyed on the Thunderstick rom. When I try to change the lock screen settings and save them, the shortcuts appear briefly, but then disappear.

2.) Many of the stock wallpapers do not work. One HTC wallpaper has a similar appearance to carbon fiber, but I can no longer access it, and it gives the warning, "Phone storage is full".

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I realize these are not huge issues but I'd see it more of a learning experience and perhaps solutions to problems that may arise in the future.

Thanks ahead for the help


----------

